# 1962 Raleigh Gran Sport - wheel info needed



## Look566 Rider (Jan 3, 2016)

Good day all,

Need some assistance for my project, a 1962 Raleigh Gran Sport.  I have everything for the bike except wheels, fenders and the fork mounted Raleigh badge or light.  Oh, the Brooks saddle will need to be replaced, or new leather attached to the original saddle frame.  As you can see the paint condition is abysmal to say the best.  The components in general appear to be in very good condition, just some good elbow grease to bring back to excellent shape.

The drive side seat stay and drop out have issues, stay is bent, which I do not think is hard to correct.  I do have some concern over the "spread" of the axle slot portion of the drop out.  Should I try to have this corrected by a frame builder?  The blue bag in the picture holds both Campy derailleurs.  




 



I do have a rear wheel that came with the bike.  I question the wheel being correct as it says "Normaseal" on the rim and there is "Made in France" stamped on a retainer part of the hub/cassette assembly.





What research I have seen says the wheels were of a Dunlop manufacture.  If the rear wheel is correct, great!  Someone point me in the direction for a front wheel. If the wheel is not correct, please educate me on what wheels I need to hopefully be as original as possible.

My end goal is to restore to as original as possible.  I feel this will be a gorgeous bicycle when finished.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

